# برنامج IR Remoteللتحكم في التلفاز عبر جوالك بصيغة(jar)>>تم تجربته



## دلال مغربي (20 يوليو 2011)

*برنامج IR Remote
 للتحكم في التلفاز عبر جوالك بصيغة (**jar**)*







*مجرب على الاجهزة التالية*​*Nokia 3250, 5500 Sport, 5700 XpressMusic, 6110 Navigator, 6210 Navigator, 6120 Classic, 6121 Classic, 6124 Classic, 6220 Classic, 6290, 6650, E50, E51, E60, E61, E62, E65, E66, E70, E71, E90, N71, N73, N75, N76, N77, N78, N79, N80, N81, N82, N85, N91, N92, N93, N95, N96 | LG KS10, LG KT610 | Samsung SGH-G810, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i550w, SGH-i560, GT-i8510, SGH-L870*​








*صـيـ البرنامج ــغة*
* jar*
\#/\#/\#/\#/\#/\#/
 *حجــ البرنامج ــمـ*
*39 KB*













*تحميل البرنامج*



















​


----------



## sensor2 (25 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو تفضلت اختي تضعي رابط اخر
لان الملف يعطيني انه تالف عند فك الضغط


----------

